# Favorite Bob Marley song.



## DozerGuy (Nov 18, 2009)

Roots - B side to the Exodus single, Rebel Music

Revolution - Natty Dread

Put It On - Burnin'


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Nov 18, 2009)

8-Ball.

Oh wait, that was Eazy-E not Marley.

Nevermind.


----------



## smash_brew (Nov 18, 2009)

There are far too many great Bob Marley songs for me to even try to pick few.


----------

